
Introducing Cramp - r11t
http://m.onkey.org/2010/1/7/introducing-cramp
======
cschneid
Looks handy, does it play nicely in a normal rails deploy? I can see it being
really handy as a long polling endpoint in an otherwise synchronous webapp.

Before trying it though, I don't know how eventmachine can play nice inside a
passenger launched rails app. Guess I've gotta go try and see.

~~~
pratiknaik
You can't really deploy a cramp app with Passenger. You'll have to use
nginx/apache + thin cluster. <http://code.macournoyer.com/thin/usage/> should
have more details. I haven't really tried it with Apache, but nginx has worked
great for me.

~~~
cschneid
That's what I figured. I was hoping (wishing?) that it would be a nice drop-
in, in-process async endpoint for when I needed it. But it looks like the
sysadmin side is a bit more complex than that.

------
xal
That's by far the nicest tooling for async I've seen in ruby yet. I've written
a lot of async code in ruby and have tried to make it more accessible in the
past and didn't end up with anything nearly as nice.

